# Room for 1 more



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Going out of corpus in the morning have room for 1 more guy. We split the gas n bait bill n go out.


----------



## buckiii2 (Aug 13, 2013)

What type of trip is this and the approx cost?


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

It's a fill the cooler up trip, me my daughter and one 2 cooler going as of now 
Plan on amber jacks n grouper then head in to state water for some red snapper
Troll some if there are any weed lines to b found. Leaving Clem's at 6 am back by 8 pm
If you are interested call me 361-947-2063 
I am not a charter just a guy that likes to fish. We split gas n bait even. Will b $150 each with a 3 way split. That covers 100 gal of fuel, 2stroke oil, and bait. You bring your drinks n food.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Boats full. Thanks guys!

Look for the pics on the blue water board tomarrow night!


----------

